# Mint in Water Pan ???



## northern greenhorn (Mar 28, 2010)

A friend of mine is going camping, and is going to smoke a leg of lamb, he called me and asked if he should throw some mint leaves in his water pan, I don't know if anybody has done this and did it add anymore flavor?


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 28, 2010)

I couldn't tell you if the mint will add any flavor or not but when my mother in law makes lamb she always serves it with mint jelly. I personally don't like the mint on the lamb but thats because I don't really like mint.


----------



## ddave (Mar 28, 2010)

The general consensus is that adding herbs, beer, booze, whatever to the water pan does not impart any flavor to the meat.

But it would smell nice during the cook though. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Dave


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 28, 2010)

Or just say the heck with it and go for it. Whats it going to hurt????? Nothing!!! Put the mint in there and see if you see any mint taste on the meat.


----------



## flash (Mar 28, 2010)

Agree


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 28, 2010)

I would also think that it wouldn't have any flavoring to the meat, But then if you could smell it then it should be getting into the meat some too.


----------



## ddave (Mar 28, 2010)

Well, it's not going to get "into" the meat since there is very little of the flavoring carried with the steam. It's not as dense as smoke is.

A tiny amount may transfer to the surface of the meat, but taste is very subjective. 

But, hey, try it for yourself.  It certainly isn't going to hurt anything.

Dave


----------

